# Requesting help on understanding what I am listening to.



## KingsGambit (Apr 26, 2017)

Greetings,

I was watching a movie and I heard:


J.S. Bach Cantata Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen, BWV 51:

Recitativo S (Vl I/II, Va, Bc): Wir beten zu dem Tempel an

My questions are:

How do I find more performances like this. I know nothing about opera, forgive me. 

I listened to that piece over and over and decided that it " Wir beten zu dem Tempel an"
is what enjoyed the most.
Am I to search "Recitativo" and find similar? I have tried that and so far have loved what I heard, but I cannot mimic the way I was hit with the sound.
I have listened to: Giovanni Battista Pergolesi "Stabat Mater"(1736)

I am ashamed to have heard this on TV as well .

I understand that part of the musical journey is to listen avidly, much like a "sample based producer" 
"digs for samples". 

I would appreciate some pieces that you think are similar. I will research them after and try to find what opera terms come up the most and go from there. 
I appreciate any help. I know how reticent people are to give up audio treasures.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

lol...have no 'shame'. Surf you tube Bach Cantatas since you've already enjoyed one of them.


----------

